# Anyone ever bred with a pet?



## daharkazangel (Dec 11, 2013)

Has anyone ever got their most cuddly teil and decided to pair it. Does breeding change the personality? Id love to raise some chics to keep, but am afraid ill loose my pets in the process  Thoughts? Not fully decided, just weighing up options.


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

You don't loose pets in breeding. Most of the time they have success. I think it would be okay to keep a female. Just take good care of it and make a nice nest box and it will be okay.


----------



## daharkazangel (Dec 11, 2013)

So there personality stays the same after breeding? Am i being clear enough? Im not good at explaining sometimes lol


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

I have read some posts on this forum where tiels can become much less friendly when they are breeding. I have also read that they can go back to being friendly after their parenting duties are over. 

I don't know how common it is for them to go back to being friendly. I hope some members who have experience in this will answer.


----------



## Eddie (Jul 16, 2014)

I would recommend not breeding an extremely tame tiel. I paired one up before and it took me about 6 - 8 months to get him back to his normal self. It's fine if you don't want to spend time with it, but especially while they have eggs they seem to be extremely anti-social towards humans.

Eddie the Tiel :grey tiel:


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

My pair have been and are extremely bonded to me during their two clutches thus summer. I let them have the first clutch and still have two of the four babies. The second clutch I took away the eggs and gave them dummy eggs to sit on but when they are not doing that they are the same sweet cuddle bugs


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I only got aggressiveness while they were sitting on eggs, once the eggs had hatched, they were no where near as bad, still protective, but it did lessen a lot.


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Rex and Mocha are extremely tame cockatiels . They have their first clutch atm and still want to come out when one is in the box and get love =D It just depends on the bird sometimes it may make them not as friendly afterwards but I have had great success with my birds and breeding so far.


----------



## caterpillar (Oct 14, 2013)

Totally depends on the bird and you need to accept that it's a risk you will take. I wasn't yet in my BF's life when his first tiel "lost" her tame personality (and she was VERY tame, would snuggle with him and preen his hair -- very, very far from the flighty, nervous bird I met when he and I first started dating). But there's a chance that this personality shift happened because she was bred; it definitely happened around the time that Elvis was introduced to her and they bred soon after but I'm not quite sure how the timeline went.

I do not think he tried to re-tame her, I think he kind of gave up.


----------

